# This could have ended very badly!



## R. Zimm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a interesting story. My eldest daughter lives with her husband and 4 kids (oldest is 4+) in MN with his parents. The kids tend o play inside much of the day (it's COLD!) and my daughter telecommutes so she is around. The oldest kid (girl) finds an old cane in the closet and is playing with it. My daughter and her mother-in-law say "How cute, she's playing with grandpa's (RIP) old cane."

Next thing they know the kid is waving a sword around. Turns out the cane had a sword inside and the kid noticed the handle was removable! They secure the sword (no injuries). The mother-in-law had broght the cane back as a memento fro the grandpa's funeral - by plane! She called around to other relatives to find out if anyone even knew the cane had a sword in it - Not a one had any idea. Grandpa was a minister and now they are wondering if he even knew.

At least no one got hurt. The moral of the story is - Check those old canes!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry but I'm LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to have a few of those - I bought mine in NYC at a store called "Uncle Sam's Umbrellas" - it was a tiny store in mid-town that sold only umbrellas and walking sticks, but of most unusual styles. Back in the '70's only pimps used to carry walking sticks, so in addition to the walking sticks I got a few sword umbrellas for every-day use. Thankfully never had to use them, but they WERE conversation pieces when friends came over.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 25, 2013)

I think that sword canes and umbrellas were very common for urban gents before WWII and likely more so pre 1900. I also know that some people collect canes and walking stick in general and others sword canes in particular.

I did read on a survival forum that a wooden cane or walking stick will go through a TSA screening because it is assumed the owner needs it to walk. Makes a good weapon in and emergency if you know how to use it. There are texts on stick and cane fighting on the Internet so it would be easy to learn some basic moves.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't use a cane, but I wouldn't mind having one of those when out walking alone...if anything, maybe to fend off an aggressive coyote.   There's an elderly woman in my nieghborhood that walks around carrying a golf club.  I though she was using it as a cane, but then one day I noticed that it wasn't even touching the ground.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2013)

At least it wasn't a cane gun. Some were made to fire shotshells. I would think grandpa knew it had a sword in it.It wasn't unusual for men to have them in the old days before it became fashionable to make just about every useful item illegal.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 26, 2013)

:dito: rkunsaw.  I also think Grandpa knew what was in that cane --- talk about walk silent and carry a big stick:woohoo:

I didn't know about these things!  I'm glad you posted this! 
 Leave it to a toddler to figure something out that doesn't need to be figured out:daz:

She wasn't hurt so this is a great and very humorous story:3stooges:


----------

